# Talk about CLOSE....! This Guy is VERY Lucky No live ordinances were on Board..!



## nononono (Sep 30, 2020)

*Marine F-35 crash yesterday after a MASSIVE mishap with a refueling 135....*

*Son of a Bitch that's close...!*


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 30, 2020)

Was there any ordnance on board?


----------



## nononono (Oct 1, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Was there any ordnance on board?


*Ok..Ok.....So I spelled Ordnance wrong.*

*As for you question, check the Marine Base Report....." Bob " Zmuda wanna be.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 1, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Ok..Ok.....So I spelled Ordnance wrong.
> 
> As for you question, check the Marine Base Report....." Bob " Zmuda wanna be.*


We all know you are semi-illiterate, that's ok. It's the litany of your other faults that make you a scumbag.


----------



## nononono (Oct 2, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We all know you are semi-illiterate, that's ok. It's the litany of your other faults that make you a scumbag.


*Every time you post you find out who's more intelligent/literate....*
*Oh the recital of ignorance from poor poor Husky Poo is such a litany
of desperation on your part...... 
Say it ain't so.....you filthy scumbag....!*


----------



## messy (Oct 2, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Every time you post you find out who's more intelligent/literate....*
> *Oh the recital of ignorance from poor poor Husky Poo is such a litany
> of desperation on your part......
> Say it ain't so.....you filthy scumbag....!*


Fox News and the RNC have announced that 4ns is very stupid and illiterate and embarrasses himself every time he posts. They have both further stated that he should be struck from the forum and henceforth only the vastly superior 5ns be permitted to us the “no”-oriented moniker.


----------



## nononono (Oct 3, 2020)

messy said:


> Fox News and the RNC have announced that 4ns is very stupid and illiterate and embarrasses himself every time he posts. They have both further stated that he should be struck from the forum and henceforth only the vastly superior 5ns be permitted to us the “no”-oriented moniker.



*Once again " Bob The Slob " exposes himself under another fake account.

You just cannot hold out can you....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 7, 2020)

Mark and Patricia McCloskey, the gun-waving St. Louis couple who threatened protesters outside their home, have been indicted on weapon and evidence-tampering charges
					

The McCloskeys, both lawyers, spoke at this year's Republican National Convention and have a history of threatening their neighbors.




					www.insider.com


----------



## nononono (Oct 7, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Mark and Patricia McCloskey, the gun-waving St. Louis couple who threatened protesters outside their home, have been indicted on weapon and evidence-tampering charges
> 
> 
> The McCloskeys, both lawyers, spoke at this year's Republican National Convention and have a history of threatening their neighbors.
> ...



*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS

Clean up on isle " Virginia ".....first.





*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 7, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Mark and Patricia McCloskey, the gun-waving St. Louis couple who threatened protesters outside their home, have been indicted on weapon and evidence-tampering charges
> 
> 
> The McCloskeys, both lawyers, spoke at this year's Republican National Convention and have a history of threatening their neighbors.
> ...


Doesn't matter.  Terrorists tore down their private gate, trespassed on their private property and got a gun in their faces... deservedly so.


----------



## messy (Oct 7, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Doesn't matter.  Terrorists tore down their private gate, trespassed on their private property and got a gun in their faces... deservedly so.


Well, golly, I wonder why they're being charged with a crime then? I don't, actually. You see, if I was really stupid I would believe what you wrote.


----------



## nononono (Oct 7, 2020)

messy said:


> Well, golly, I wonder why they're being charged with a crime then? I don't, actually. You see, if I was really stupid I would believe what you wrote.


*You are Dumb (Stupid) " Messy "...one of the dumbest posters I've come across...*
*The AG is second only to you in the Rump suckling dept.....that AG doesn't
know the Law if it hit him in the face like an ANTIFA piss bottle...
Maybe you and your Idol Chris Cuomo can go off in a closet somewhere and rub 
your ducklings together....and argue over the McCloskey's case....Cuomo
is the third leg on your " Dumb as a Rock " rump stool...*


----------

